# 2001 maxima...DEAD! Any Ideas????



## bycurly (Jul 3, 2010)

car has been running great other than slight bog-down if really getting into the accelerator. couple days ago had a small radiator leak. changed out radiator and ran car for 30 minutes or so wih absolutely no problems. couple hours later tried to start car...NOTHING! Didn't even try to turn over, just a click. 
1.battery seems to be fine, even tried jumping off just in case and still nothing. 
2.checked all my fuses and none seem to be blown. 
3.ran diagnostic check and only code is p0172 too rich (BANK1).
4. tried to start the car in neutral..nothing.

can't for the life of me figure out anything I could have done in changing out radiator. All I can figure is whatever this issue is, it just so happened to be coincidence that all of a sudden it won't start???? Only other thing I can think of is maybe somehow key disabled???


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

im thinking MAF SENSOR or a vacuum leak possibly bad injectors? did you fix the problem?


----------

